# Valencian Figuritas



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Look what came in today. I got my Christmas earily.

Tony


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

I just love white birds... very pretty...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW SUPER!!! 


*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*

They are just as cute as can be!!

We send Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, Mr. Squeaks, Dom, Gimie, WoeBeGone


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice, I know somone who has about 70 of them. He just sold some whites/blues/browns/blacks for really cheap at a auction, i would have tooken them if i had room. I think he only got 2$ a peice for them and there was about 30 of them. They are very nice small birds,


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, they are beautiful! Nothing as lovely as a snow white bird and I love the smaller size!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wonderful! your going to love them... after awhile your going to want to add some colors to the mix...they are so much fun. what are you going to use them for...display? or just keeping them for their cuteness. I have a little white hen, that needs a mate, she has had courters thru the wire of some homers...poor thing...would like to find a color for her as I already have another white.... can't wait to breed some babies in the spring!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Tony,
Which breeder did they come from? Please, if you get a chance, take individual pics and post them.
I have a beauty that I just brought inside. Very tiny, will weigh soon, but definitely less than 6 oz. Dark brown, with light lacing of every feather, rosy cast to breast feathers, and flights. Super zipper frill. Will need to wait til she has first molt to see if color changes.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey Tony,
> Which breeder did they come from? Please, if you get a chance, take individual pics and post them.
> I have a beauty that I just brought inside. Very tiny, will weigh soon, but definitely less than 6 oz. Dark brown, with light lacing of every feather, rosy cast to breast feathers, and flights. Super zipper frill. Will need to wait til she has first molt to see if color changes.
> Daryl


oh would like to see that one!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice....got me thinking


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Merry early Christmas - those are lovely birds!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ARGH THEY'RE SO CUTE 
What a wonderful present!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey Tony,
> Which breeder did they come from? Please, if you get a chance, take individual pics and post them.
> I have a beauty that I just brought inside. Very tiny, will weigh soon, but definitely less than 6 oz. Dark brown, with light lacing of every feather, rosy cast to breast feathers, and flights. Super zipper frill. Will need to wait til she has first molt to see if color changes.
> Daryl


I got these from Doug Smith in Tenn. I also have a pair coming from Ron Davis in Fl. Need to ask, how do you weight these guys? The cocks are a little larger then the hens but the hens are small. I'll take the pictures this weekend when I have Ron's pair too. Beautiful birds, so now I have what I want. Thought about adding color but want to stay with whites to keep breeding simple. I do not understand the color breeding like Becky does. 

Thanks for the comments,
Tony


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Tony,
I got food scales at wal-mart. I take a sock, weigh that, then place bird in to sock head first and re-weigh, then just subtract weight of sock from total weight.
Daryl
Looking forward to all the pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

they sure do look cute , wish I had the money and room to have every breed I wanted to but its always nice to dream lol  enjoy your birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> they sure do look cute , wish I had the money and room to have every breed I wanted to but its always nice to dream lol  enjoy your birds


the thing about figs, they don't take up much room...lol.. but I know loft space is golden... the thing about them they are like potato chips...you just can not have one...or one color....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> the thing about figs, they don't take up much room...lol.. but I know loft space is golden... the thing about them they are like potato chips...you just can not have one...or one color....


 I like you used to always be all about the whites. but now I like color in the loft too lol and as for wanting more birds I sure wouldnt mind it but with the fact of the cost of feed and the lack of space to keep them in is always on my mind so one has to know their limits  so more power to the people that can do it


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Tony,
> I got food scales at wal-mart. I take a sock, weigh that, then place bird in to sock head first and re-weigh, then just subtract weight of sock from total weight.
> Daryl
> Looking forward to all the pictures.


If I was a bird and saw you coming at me with a sock I might freak out. So, the sock helps them keep still but does not damage the feathers??????

Sounds like a good idea, I just do not want to hurt the little fellows. I will say this, they seem tuff and quick, but my food and water troughs are too tall, (thanks Spirit). Easy fix this weekend.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

No, doesn't hurt feathers. I use ankle high sock, slip that little fig right inside with no problems. I do use an old well stretched out sock, just snug enough so bird can't/won't struggle.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

What a nice gift! They're gorgeous :3.


----------

